# Accountability Courts of Pakistan



## ghazi52

Accountability court indicts former PM Raja Pervez Ashraf in Rental Power Plants scam

July 01, 2019








Accountability Court Islamabad headed by judge Arshad Malik indicted former Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf and other accused persons in the Rental Power Plants scam.

During the hearing, Raja Pervez Ashraf denied all the charges after which, the court summoned witnesses on 7th of next month to record their statements.

The court decided to frame charges against him on three RPPs including Reshma Power Generation Private Limited, Gulf Rental Power Private Limited and Young Gen Power Limited.

The RPPs case is about private power companies that faced allegations of receiving over 22 billion rupees mobilisation advance from the government to commission the projects, but failed to set up the plants.

The ex-Prime Minister is accused of misusing his authority during his tenure as power minister for approval of increasing down payment to the rental power companies from 7 to 14 per cent, amounting to about 22 billion rupees.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Illegal contracts case: Accountability court to indict Yousaf Raza Gillani*

*25 June,2019* 






Illegal contracts case: Accountability court to indict Yousaf Raza Gillani.

ISLAMABAD (Dunya News) – An accountability court has on Tuesday decided to indict former Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gillani in illegal contracts case.

According to details, the court has summoned all the accused in the case on July 2 and copies of the reference have been handed over to them.

Let it be known that the suspects include erstwhile premier Yousaf Raza Gillani, Farooq Awan and five others who are facing charges of awarding illegal contracts.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Corruption reference against Durrani, others admitted for hearing*
July 01, 2019







Sindh Assembly Speaker Agha Siraj Durrani was arrested by NAB in February. 

An accountability court on Monday accepted for hearing a reference against Sindh Assembly Speaker Agha Siraj Durrani and his family members, who are among 20 people suspected of amassing assets worth over Rs1.61 billion through unlawful means.

Durrani, a senior leader of the PPP, was arrested by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) from an Islamabad hotel on February 20 for investigation into his alleged movable and immovable assets beyond his known sources of income, 352 illegal appointments, embezzlement of public funds in the construction of the MPA Hostel and the new Sindh Assembly building, as well as the appointment of project directors for these schemes.

Accountability court-III judge Dr Sher Bano Karim today admitted the reference after hearing arguments from the NAB prosecutor and the defence counsel.

The court issued notices to all the nominated suspects to appear on the next date and adjourned the hearing.

The accountability watchdog has named Durrani’s wife, Naheed Durrani; son Agha Shahbaz Ali Khan Durrani; daughters Sanam, Shahana and Sara; and his younger brother Agha Masihuddin Khan Durrani in the reference.

Other suspects include the provincial speaker's personal secretary, Zulfiqar Ali Dahar; a schoolteacher named Shamshad Khatoon; real estate agent Aslam Pervaiz Langah; and town officer Shakeel Ahmed Soomro.

The reference mentioned that the evidence collected during the inquiry and investigation established that Durrani after becoming minister for local government (from April 12, 2008 till March 20, 2013) and speaker Sindh Assembly (since May 30, 2013) accumulated assets/pecuniary resources worth Rs1,610,669,528 (after deduction of declared income in the Federal Board of Revenue) through illegal means and in active connivance with his 19 co-accused, who are his family members, servants and front-men as benamidars.

It further said a supplementary reference would be filed, if necessary, after the arrest of the suspects who were absconders. The accused persons have thus committed the offence of corruption and corrupt practices as defined under Sections 9(a)(iii)(iv)(v) and (xii) punishable under Section 10 of the National Accountability Ordinance, 1999 and scheduled thereto, it stated.

According to the reference, Durrani had declared his income to NAB from 1985 till June 2018 as Rs82,927,218 while the total gross income of the family as declared to FBR was Rs110,460,343. However, the properties/assets/expenditure incurred in his name as well as in the name of his family members/dependants and benamidars had so far been determined at Rs1,721,129,871. He failed to reasonably explain the difference of Rs1,610,669,528.

It stated that assets worth millions of rupees were found in the name of his wife, daughters, son, brother and others, who allegedly failed to prove the legitimacy of the moveable and immovable assets.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

this is so satisfying to see all these motherfuckers being held accountable for their crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

They are living in high class jails all accountability seems apparent and temporary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

AC issues notice to Maryam for submitting fake trust deed

July 09, 2019







Accountability Court Islamabad has issued notice to PML (N) leader Maryam Nawaz for submitting fake trust deed in Avenfield reference.

The notice has been issued by Judge Muhammad Bashir.

Maryam Nawaz has been summoned to appear before the court on 19th of this month


----------



## ghazi52

Judge Arshad Malik case


----------



## ghazi52

*AC to indict Saad Rafique, brother on August 18 in Paragon Housing case*

July 16, 2019







The accountability court has fixed August 18 as the date to indict the Khawaja Saad Rafique and Khawaja Salman Rafique in the Paragon Housing Society case.

Judge Jawad ul Hassan on Tuesday heard the National Accountability Bureau *(NAB)* reference against Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) leaders Khawaja Saad Rafique and Khawaja Salman Rafique. Both the accused were presented in court by the *NAB* team.

During proceedings, the Khawaja brothers were provided with copies of the reference against them. The hearing was adjourned till August 18 when the Khawaja brothers will be indicted.

On December 11, the accountability watchdog arrested Saad Rafique and his brother, after the Lahore High Court rejected their request for an extension in their pre-arrest bail in the case pertaining to the Paragon Housing scam.


----------



## El Sidd

Jails offer a better chance at survival in Pakistan than on the streets as poverty grips the country as stipulated by the IMF.


----------



## Musafir117

https://www.dawn.com/news/1494982
Accountably court Murdabad
It’s gonna be Zinda if results matched my desires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

So that means the trust deed was original? Well we all know the answer to that so what are the grounds for turning down the petition?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hareeb

NAB can approach IHC, if the petition is rejected then a review appeal will be filed, if it's rejected again then NAB will file an application in Supreme Court Registry and SC has already convicted Maryum Safdar in this case. It's an open and shut case. Her sentence is already written on the wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

IceCold said:


> So that means the trust deed was original? Well we all know the answer to that so what are the grounds for turning down the petition?



IQRA !!

Judge Bashir today returned the petition, saying it was not maintainable on the basis of the fact that Maryam already has an appeal pending against the Avenfield properties verdict filed in the Islamabad High Court.

Maryam was present in court today for the hearing. During arguments, NAB's Deputy Prosecutor General Sardar Muzaffar Khan Abbasi told the court that when the verdict in the case was presented, the bench had said that the matter of the use of fake documents would be looked at separately.
Article continues after ad

To this, Maryam's lawyer retorted saying NAB only had 30 days to appeal the matter, but the bureau had taken more than a year to do so.

"It may be late, but it is [the] right [thing to do]," Abbasi responded. To this, Maryam's lawyer said that one cannot always be right.

After hearing the arguments, the accountability judge dismissed NAB's application and said that the matter could not be taken further until the high court rules on Maryam's pending petition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talha Asif

IceCold said:


> So that means the trust deed was original? Well we all know the answer to that so what are the grounds for turning down the petition?


 No its its temporary relief given by court due to petition in IHC


----------



## 313ghazi

IceCold said:


> So that means the trust deed was original? Well we all know the answer to that so what are the grounds for turning down the petition?



*NO. This petition was rejected on legal technicalities alone. *




> Judge Bashir today returned the petition, saying it was not maintainable on the basis of the fact that Maryam already has an appeal pending against the Avenfield properties verdict filed in the Islamabad High Court.



A technicality - two courts do not want to hear the "same" case. 



> Maryam was present in court today for the hearing. During arguments, NAB's Deputy Prosecutor General Sardar Muzaffar Khan Abbasi told the court that when the verdict in the case was presented, the bench had said that the matter of the use of fake documents would be looked at separately.
> 
> To this, Maryam's lawyer retorted saying NAB only had 30 days to appeal the matter, but the bureau had taken more than a year to do so.



Another technicality - time taken to lodge an appeal. 



> "It may be late, but it is [the] right [thing to do]," Abbasi responded. To this, *Maryam's lawyer said that one cannot always be right.*



Look at the mentality of these people "one cannot always be right" - ie you can't do something because it it is the right thing to do. 



> After hearing the arguments, the accountability judge dismissed NAB's application and said that *the matter could not be taken further until the high court rules on Maryam's pending petition*.



This is just a break. 

So any patwari's thinking this has excused Princess Tweetni of wrong doing - think again.


----------



## IceCold

Talha Asif said:


> No its its temporary relief given by court due to petition in IHC


I get that. In other words she has been told to watch it, you are not out of trouble yet.


----------



## Dubious

*Court bins NAB’s ‘Calibri’ plea against Maryam Nawaz*
BY STAFF REPORT , (LAST UPDATED 13 SECONDS AGO)








–Judge says *NAB’s plea not maintainable since PML-N leader’s appeal against Avenfield verdict is already pending in IHC*

–Maryam asks *NAB prosecutor why it took anti-graft watchdog a year to raise trust deed issue*

ISLAMABAD: *An accountability court on Friday rejected an application filed by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) seeking legal proceedings against ousted prime minister Nawaz Sharif’s daughter* and Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) Vice President Maryam Nawaz for using a bogus trust deed in the Avenfield properties case.

The court had issued summons for Maryam on July 9, after NAB moved an application before Accountability Judge Mohammad Bashir.

However,* Judge Bashir returned the petition, saying it was not maintainable on the basis of the fact that Maryam already has an appeal pending against the Avenfield properties verdict filed in the Islamabad High Court (IHC).*

During the hearing, Maryam spoke on the rostrum with the judge’s permission.

She* asked the prosecution why it took them a year to bring out the trust deed issue.* The NAB prosecutor responded: “Better late than never”.

The two continued to exchange words until *the judge barred Maryam from doing so, asking her that she should let her lawyer carry out the proceedings.*

During arguments, NAB’s Deputy Prosecutor General Sardar Muzaffar Khan Abbasi told the court that *when the verdict in the case was presented, the bench had said that the matter of the use of fake documents would be looked at separately.*

To this, Maryam’s lawyer retorted, saying *NAB only had 30 days to appeal the matter, but the bureau had taken more than a year to do so.*

“It may be late, but it is [the] right [thing to do],” Abbasi responded. To this, Maryam’s lawyer said that one cannot always be right.

After hearing the arguments, the accountability judge dismissed NAB’s application and said that *the matter could not be taken further until the high court rules on Maryam’s pending petition.*

Earlier in the day, Maryam left her Jati Umrah residence to go to Islamabad in order to appear before the court. She was accompanied by her husband Captain (r) Mohammad Safdar, Marriyum Aurangzeb, Pervez Rashid and Sadia Abbasi.

As usual, a large number of PML-N supporters gathered in Islamabad to welcome their leader. At least 17 PML-N workers were arrested by the police for protesting outside the accountability court.

Upon reaching the court, *Maryam told reporters that she and her father Nawaz Sharif had been “contacted on several occasions to hold negotiations*”.

“Mian Sahab and I cannot fulfill the accessories,” she declared.

Responding to a reporter’s question regarding the workers’ arrest, Maryam said: “Those who had paralysed the capital for 126 days should be ashamed of such acts. Their fear of Maryam Nawaz preceded my presence in the capital. If you were this afraid you should not have gotten selected.”

*She questioned why no action has been taken against accountability judge Arshad Malik after she exposed him during her press conference with video proof on July 6.*

The PML-N vice president added: “We need to sacrifice our own principles because of a selected prime minister.”

CASE HISTORY:

This development has come over a year after Maryam’s conviction in the Avenfield properties reference.

*On July 6, 2018, Judge Bashir had convicted former premier Nawaz Sharif and his daughter Maryam in the Avenfield properties reference and sentenced them to 10 and 7 years imprisonment, respectively.*

In the verdict, judge Bashir had declared that “the trust deeds produced by the accused Maryam Nawaz were also found bogus… In view of the role of this accused Maryam Nawaz, *she is convicted and sentenced to rigorous imprisonment for seven years with fine of two million pounds.”*

Subsequently, she was arrested and shifted to Adiala jail. Later, in September 2018, *she was released from jail after the Islamabad High Court suspended her prison sentence.*

Maryam Nawaz recently released a controversial video allegedly featuring a separate accountability judge, Mohammad Arshad Malik, who had convicted her father in the Al-Azizia reference. The release of the video has stirred controversy in political and judicial circles, with Maryam Nawaz claiming that the judge in question was blackmailed into delivering an adverse verdict against her father.

*Since then, Judge Arshad Malik — who was removed from is post as an accountability judge by the Islamabad High Court — has denied the PML-N’s allegations and has registered an FIR against the party’s leadership.*

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...-against-maryam-in-avenfield-properties-case/

No one seems to know why she was released? And even her husband is running as a free man?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> https://www.dawn.com/news/1494982
> Accountably court Murdabad
> It’s gonna be Zinda if results matched my desires.


Merely a delay till IHC gives verdict


----------



## ghazi52

An Accountability Court of Lahore on Wednesday adjourned hearing of Ashiana Iqbal Housing scheme case against former Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif till August 07

The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) produced Shehbaz Sharif , Fawad Hassan Fawad and other suspects in the Ashiana scandal before duty judge Wasim Akhter. 

During the hearing, former Punjab Chief Minister criticised the anti-graft body for their presentation of “lies”. However, the prosecution responded in opposition and claimed that the politician was attempting to waste the court’s time.

The court then adjourned the hearing of the case as the conclusion of the proceedings. 

The NAB alleged that Mr Sharif took advantage of being the chief minister of Punjab misused his authority by unlawfully assuming powers of Board of Directors of PLDC.

It said he in connivance with his co-suspects awarded contract to an ineligible proxy firm that resulted in failure of Ashiana housing scheme causing a huge loss to public exchequer.

https://nation.com.pk/24-Jul-2019/ashiana-i-iqbal-housing-case-court-adjourns-case-till-august-7


----------



## ghazi52

An accountability court in Lahore on Saturday extended the physical remand of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) leader Hamza Shahbaz for seven days in money laundering and assets beyond means references.

Hamza was produced before the court by National Accountability Bureau (NAB) in two corruption cases where the court had reserved its judgement against the PML-N leader. 

Accountability court judge Ameer Muhammad Khan presided over the hearing and inquired from the investigation officer about the number of days Hamza had been in the physical remand.

To this, the court was told that Hamza had been in the remand for 52 days.

Meanwhile, police have ensured strict security arrangements outside the judicial complex and blocked adjoining roads for routine traffic. The litigant public has been denied entry to the complex.


----------



## ghazi52

*Accountability court rejects Zardari, Talpur's request for 'A' class facilities in jail*
Inamullah Khattak
August 20, 2019






In this file photo, PPP co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari is pictured alongside his sister Faryal Talpur leaving the FIA's Islamabad directorate. — DawnNewsTV/File
An accountability court in Islamabad on Tuesday rejected a request filed by PPP's Asif Ali Zardari and Faryal Talpur — both under National Accountability Bureau's custody in the fake accounts case — for the provision of 'A' Class facilities to them in Adiala jail.

The court, however, granted approval for various amenities to be installed or brought for use at their own expense.

Today's hearing was conducted by accountability court judge Mohammad Bashir in which the defendants were represented by counsels Farooq H. Naek and Sardar Latif Khan Khosa.

An application seeking ‘A’ Class facilities for Zardari and Talpur in prison had been submitted on Friday.

Khosa had argued during Friday's hearing that his client had been given ‘A’ Class facilities in jail even before he became the president of Pakistan. He said the former president had turned old and had been suffering from multiple diseases, yet the jail authorities were not providing him proper care.

The matter had been adjourned until today and Zardari and Talpur were exempted from personal appearance.

The court today allowed the provision of the following additional facilities on personal expenditure to the incarcerated PPP leaders:


Airconditioning
Television
Radio
Ipad/Ipod
Refrigerator
Cooker
Kettle
Toaster
Torch
Electric mosquito killer
Iron
Besides the above-mentioned appliances, approval was also granted for a personal attendant.

An application had also been submitted by Talpur seeking permission to participate in the Sindh Assembly session. The court asked the counsels to approach the inspector general of prisons in this regard for transit remand.

The judicial remand for both Zardari and Talpur has been extended till September 5.

The fake bank accounts case involves alleged money laundering worth billions of rupees through 29 accounts, which were found opened in three banks — Summit Bank, Sindh Bank and United Bank Ltd.

The Federal Investigation Agency had named Zardari, his sibling Talpur, Omni Group chairman Anwar Majeed, his sons and over 10 others as suspects in an interim charge sheet filed in a banking court in August last year.

The case was transferred from the banking court in Karachi to the accountability court of Rawalpindi for trial in March.


----------



## ghazi52

*Court issues non-bailable arrest warrants for former premier Raja Pervaiz Ashraf*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/inp
*INP*

4:17 PM | August 30, 2019



An accountability court in Lahore on Friday issued non-bailable arrest warrants for former prime minister Raja Pervaiz Ashraf in a National Accountability Bureau (NAB) case against him for making illegal appointments in the Gujranwala Electric Power Company (Gepco) during his stint as federal minister for water and power.

Duty judge Jawadul Hassan rejected an application from Ashraf's lawyer, Advocate Iftikhar Shahid, for a court exemption for his client and instead issued his arrest warrants.

The former premier's lawyer said Ashraf could not appear before the court as he was unwell.

Rejecting the request for his exemption, the judge said that Ashraf's case had entered its final stages and he should have appeared before court today.

NAB has said that the former prime minister misused his powers and appointed 437 people in Gepco from his electoral constituency without any consideration for merit. Former secretary water and power Shahid Rafi, former directors of Gepco’s boards of governors including Saleem Arif, Malik Muhammad Razi Abbas and Wazir Ali were also involved in the same reference, which was filed in 2016.


----------



## ghazi52

*Judges hearing cases of Rana Sanaullah, Sharifs repatriated to Lahore High Court*
September 06, 2019





A was notice sent on Friday to judges Masood Arshad, Muhammad Naeem Arshad, and Mushtaq Elahi, asking them to report to the Lahore High Court. — AFP/File
Three accountability court judges hearing the cases of Rana Sanaullah as well as multiple members of the Sharif family were repatriated and directed on Friday to report to the Lahore High Court (LHC).

A notice was sent by the LHC registrar to judges Masood Arshad, Mohammad Naeem Arshad, and Mushtaq Elahi.

According to the notice pursuant to a notification dated August 26 issued by the law ministry, "the honourable chief justice has been pleased to repatriate you and direct you to report to this court forthwith for further orders".

No reason has been mentioned in the order for the judges' repatriation.

Judge Masood Arshad had been serving the special court for control of narcotic substances (CNS) and had been hearing Sanaullah's case. On August 28, he stopped the hearing midway after learning of his repatriation.

The counsel for Sanaullah, while talking to the media outside the court, had said that the development was unprecedented. "It seems like the government is trying to decide which judge they want the verdict from," he had alleged.

Judge Mohammad Naeem Arshad had been presiding over the Chaudhry Sugar Mills case against Maryam Nawaz and her cousin Yousuf Abbas; the Ramzan Sugar Mills case against Shehbaz Sharif; and money laundering cases against Hamza Shehbaz and Salman Shehbaz. He had been tasked with hearing these cases as the main judge was on summer holidays.

Judge Mushtaq Elahi had not been hearing any high-profile cases. He, however, was on the benches hearing a number of National Accountability Bureau cases.

The development comes as former accountability judge Arshad Malik is being investigated by the LHC for being at the centre of a video leak scandal that grabbed headlines in July.

The order for the judges' repatriation is from the same day, August 26, when a seven-member administration committee of the LHC held a closed-door meeting to decide the fate of Malik, who was suspended earlier that month.

An official statement on any decision taken during the meeting has yet to be issued.


----------



## ghazi52

*Court says remand of Khaqan Abbasi, Miftah Ismail being extended 'for the last time'*
September 12, 2019





Accountability judge says former PM has been in NAB custody for 56 days, no more extension in his remand will be given. — DawnNewsTV
An accountability court on Thursday gave the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) a final extension in Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Miftah Ismail's physical remand.

The PML-N leaders are accused of being involved in awarding a 15-year contract for an LNG terminal against the rules when Abbasi was petroleum minister in the cabinet of former prime minister Nawaz Sharif.

The case was closed by NAB in 2016, but reopened in 2018.

Accountability Judge Muhammad Bashir, who heard NAB's pleas for extension in physical remand of Abbasi, Ismail and former Pakistan State Oil (PSO) managing director Sheikh Imranul Haq, said that Abbasi had been in NAB custody for 56 days and "this is the final extension the court is giving in his remand".

Earlier in the hearing, while NAB argued that an extension in the remand was vital, Abbasi's lawyer said that the court should fix two days every week for them to meet their client as NAB was refusing to let them do so.

Former premier Abbasi, on the other hand, told the court to give a "90-day extension in the remand to satisfy NAB". He also put speculations to rest by saying that no deal is being made with NAB.

Meanwhile, Ismail's lawyer said that his client was being "kept in isolation for 23 hours every day and should at least be allowed to have his meals with Abbasi". The lawyer further said that Ismail had been in custody for 11 days already and a 14-day extension should not be made in his physical remand.

NAB lawyers argued that the two men had to be kept in custody for interrogation.

Hearing both sides of the argument, the judge allowed NAB to keep both Abbasi and Ismail in custody till September 26, but clarified that a further extension in their physical remand would not be given.

Haq's remand was also further extended after NAB told the court that his physical checkup had been completed and that he had been tested for diabetes. The court was told that Haq's insulin levels were within normal ranges.

Yesterday, NAB Karachi had recommended that another reference be opened against Abbasi for allegedly violating rules and procedures set by the federal government in Haq's appointment.

According to a statement issued by NAB, Abbasi had appointed Sheikh Imranul Haq as managing director of PSO by allegedly violating rules and procedures laid down for appointments of chief executive officers in public sector enterprises.

An investigation, the statement said, "revealed" that Haq was appointed as MD PSO on the basis of having "personal affiliation" with the minister.

The appointment was made without verifying his academic and professional credentials, it added.

According to NAB, the investigation "revealed that Sheikh Imranul Haq developed personal relations with the then minister petroleum during the establishment of the LNG terminal in the year 2013 to 2015".


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahid Khaqan Abbasi ‘conditionally’ released on parole*

September 16, 2019






Former premier Shahid Khaqan Abbasi's sister had requested his release on a humanitarian basis so that he could attend his uncle's funeral. — DawnNewsTV
An accountability court in Islamabad released former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on parole on Monday so he can attend his uncle’s funeral prayers in the federal capital.

The court allowed Khaqan’s release on the condition that the district administration of Islamabad and Rawalpindi provide him foolproof security. Accountability judge Mohammad Bashir said that the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) director-general should only allow the release if the district administration can take responsibility for providing Khaqan with security.

He also directed the DG to make appropriate arrangements for the release of the former premier.

Earlier, NAB prosecutor had told the court that Khaqan cannot be released as he is being investigated. It is against the law to release a suspect in such circumstances, he had argued.

On the other hand, Sadia Abbasi, the ex-premier's sister, said she had asked for her request to be granted on a humanitarian basis.

“These requests are not made every day,” she said. Sadia also highlighted that the former premier had been on physical remand for more than 60 days.

On September 11, NAB Karachi had recommended opening another corruption reference against Khaqan for allegedly violating the rules and procedures set by the federal government in the appointment of the managing director of Pakistan State Oil.

The former prime minister is currently on 14-days physical remand in a case pertaining to the LNG scandal. Khaqan is accused of awarding a 15-year contract for an LNG terminal against the rules while he was petroleum minister in the cabinet of former prime minister Nawaz Sharif.

The case was closed by NAB in 2016 but was reopened in 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

*AC grants NAB 13-day remand of Khursheed Shah in assets beyond means case*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
October 01, 2019

Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) leader Syed Khursheed Shah has been remanded into National Accountability Bureau’s (NAB) custody till October 14.

The PPP stalwart had appeared before the court today, following the completion of his remand.

The accountability watchdog had requested for a 15-day extension in the remand of Shah, however, the accountability court gave approval for only 13 days.

NAB had arrested Shah from Islamabad last month. The PPP leader is accused of allotting to himself an amnesty plot illegally from a cooperative society in Sukkur.


----------



## ghazi52

*Accountability court issues arrest warrants of Durrani's family members*

October 13, 2019




Agha Siraj Durrani. PHOTO: FILE

KARACHI: An accountability court issued the arrest warrants of absconders accused in a case of assets beyond means, registered against Sindh Assembly Speaker Agha Siraj Durrani and others.

The court issued the warrants after hearing a National Accountability (NAB) reference against Durrani, his wife, Naheed Durrani, his daughters, Sanam Durrani, Sonia Durrani, Sara Durrani and Suhana Durrani, and other accused, on Saturday. During the hearing, Durrani and other accused appeared before a link judge.

The court ordered to block the Computerised National Identity Cards of the absconders and issued arrest warrants of 13 of the accused, including Naheed, Sanam, Sonia, Sara, Suhana and Durrani’s son, Agha Shahbaz Durrani. Moreover, the court also ordered to expedite the proceedings of the reference and remarked that if absconders are not arrested, their names will be excluded from the case.

Following the court’s directives, the NAB prosecutor submitted a report about 12 of the absconders to the court. He informed the court that Durrani’s family members have fled abroad and said that as per the travel records, they have gone to America. The prosecutor also remarked that besides Durrani’s family members, the other accused in the case include his front men as well as Muhammad Irfan, Syed Muhammad Shah, Gul Bahar, Shakeel Ahmed Soomro, Ghulam Murtaza and Munawar Ali.

The court directed the investigation officer to carry out an inquiry against the absconders and present a report at the next hearing.


----------



## ghazi52

*Verdict reserved on acquittal pleas of Khwaja brothers*
October 15, 2019







Counsel of PML-N leaders argues that the case does not fall within the domain of NAO. — DawnNewsTV/File
LAHORE: An accountability court on Monday reserved its verdict on acquittal applications of former railways minister Khwaja Saad Rafiq and his brother former provincial minister Khwaja Salman Rafiq in Paragon City scam.

Earlier, advocates Ashtar Ausaf Ali and Amjad Pervaiz concluded their arguments on behalf of the petitioners against the jurisdiction of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) to make reference against them.

The counsel argued that disputes regarding a private business did not fall within the domain of the National Accountability Ordinance 1999. They said there was no allegation of corruption or misusing national exchequer against the petitioners being public office holder.

They said the Security and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP) was the competent forum to look into such matters under Companies Act 2017.

They asked the court to set aside the indictment of the petitioners and acquit them of the charges.

NAB prosecutor Hafiz Asadullah Awan opposed the acquittal applications and argued that there were rulings by the Supreme Court that the trial court could not entertain such appeals after the indictment. He said the NAB powers were protected under section 18 C&D of the NAO 1999.

Presiding Judge Jawadul Hassan reserved the verdict to be announced on Wednesday (tomorrow). The judge directed the jail officials to produce the Khwaja brothers on the next hearing at 12pm.

The NAB in the reference accused the Khwaja brothers of wrongfully gaining Rs18.2 million approximately from M/s Paragon City (pvt) Limited in their bank accounts.

It said the Khwaja brothers through their “benamidars” and with the abettment of former MPA Qaiser Amin Butt and Nadeem Zia established a housing project in the name of Air Avenue. It said the suspects along with other accomplices cheated public at large and obtained illegal financial benefits from the funds of the illegal society.

MARYAM: Hearing on bail petition of PML-N Vice President Maryam Nawaz in Chaudhry Sugar Mills (CSM) was not held on Monday due to unavailability of senior judge of a two-judge bench of the Lahore High Court.

The bench comprising Justice Ali Baqar Najafi and Justice Sardar Ahmad Naeem had taken up the petition on Oct 1 and issued a notice to the NAB for Oct 14. However, the cause list of the bench was cancelled as Justice Najafi was on leave on Monday.

The NAB accused Ms Nawaz of committing money laundering through investment of variable heavy amounts being main shareholder of CSM. It said she was involved in money laundering with the help of some foreigners during the period of 1992-93 when her father, Nawaz Sharif, was prime minister.

_Published in Dawn, October 15th, 2019_


----------



## ghazi52

*Acquittal applications of Khawaja Saad Rafique, brother rejected by accountability court*

October 16, 2019





An accountability court in Lahore on Wednesday rejected acquittal applications of former railways minister Khawaja Saad Rafique and his brother former provincial minister Khawaja Salman Rafique in the Paragon City scam. — DawnNewsTV/File

An accountability court in Lahore on Wednesday rejected acquittal applications of former railways minister Khawaja Saad Rafique and his brother former provincial minister Khawaja Salman Rafique in the Paragon City scam.

Judge Jawadul Hassan had on Monday reserved the verdict on the applications after advocates Ashtar Ausaf Ali and Amjad Pervaiz concluded their arguments on behalf of the petitioners against the jurisdiction of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) to form a reference against them.

The counsel had argued that disputes regarding a private business did not fall within the domain of the National Accountability Ordinance 1999 and said that there was no allegation of corruption or misusing the national exchequer against the petitioners as public officeholders.

Additionally, they had said that the Security and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP) was the competent forum to look into such matters under the Companies Act 2017.

They asked the court to set aside the indictment of the petitioners and acquit them of the charges.

NAB prosecutor Hafiz Asadullah Awan had opposed the acquittal applications and argued that there were rulings by the Supreme Court that the trial court could not entertain such appeals after the indictment. He said NAB powers were protected under Section 18(C) and D of the NAO 1999.

NAB in the reference accused the Khawaja brothers of wrongfully gaining approximately Rs18.2 million from M/s Paragon City (Pvt) Limited in their bank accounts.

Rejecting the applications today, the accountability court summoned witnesses to present their testimonies against the duo in the next hearing. The judicial remand of the brothers was also extended till Oct 30.


----------



## ghazi52

*Khursheed Shah's judicial remand extended by 15 days by Sukkur accountability court*

November 23, 2019






PPP stalwart Khursheed Shah arrives in an accountability court in Sukkur. — Photo courtesy screengrab from video provided by author
PPP leader Khursheed Ahmed Shah was taken to jail on Friday for another 15-days after an accountability court in Sukkur extended his judicial remand.

He will be produced before the court on December 7.

Shah is being probed by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) for allegedly amassing assets beyond known means. During today's hearing, NAB counsel urged the court to extend Shah's judicial remand by 15 days. The court accepted the request.

Shah's lawyer told the court that his client's mobile phone had been taken away and requested that it be returned. NAB's counsel responded that the phone had been sent for a forensic examination and will be returned to Shah once it has been examined.

After the hearing, in response to a journalist's question about the proceedings of the case, Shah said: "I will talk openly once 90 days are over."

When asked if he thought that the allegations leveled against him were part of a "political conspiracy", he said: "You are journalists and live in Sukkur. You can investigate yourself."

The MNA was produced before the court in an ambulance from the National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases (NICVD), Sukkur, where he is undergoing treatment. His hospital room in NICVD was declared a sub-jail, earlier this month.

Strict security measures were put in place ahead of Shah's arrival. PPP workers and leaders including Nafeesa Shah and Owais Qadir were also present in the court.

The PPP leader was arrested by NAB's Sukkur and Rawalpindi teams in September this year.

Multiple corruption cases against him are under investigation with NAB. In 2012, an accountability court had directed NAB to file a reference against him on a complaint pertaining to alleged accumulation of illegitimate assets.

In 2013, NAB had reopened two corruption cases against Shah under the directives of the Lahore High Court.

In July this year, NAB Chairman retired justice Javed Iqbal had approved nine inquiries against different personalities, including Shah.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore accountability court acquits former PM Raja Pervaiz Ashraf in Gepco case*

February 03, 2020







Judge Amjad Nazir Chaudhry accepted the request for the dismissal of the case which had been filed recently after the government introduced amendments to the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Ordinance. – File Photo
An accountability court in Lahore on Monday acquitted former prime minister Raja Pervaiz Ashraf and seven others in a case related to illegal recruitments in the Gujranwala Electric Power Company (Gepco).

Judge Amjad Nazir Chaudhry accepted the request for the dismissal of the case which had been filed recently after the government introduced amendments to the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Ordinance.

NAB had filed a reference against the former PM in 2016 for recruiting 437 people illegally to Gepco. According to the NAB prosecutor, individuals who had not even applied were given jobs, merit was ignored and appointments had been made on a political basis. The recruitments had also violated the policy of written examinations and domicile, NAB alleged.

The reference had nominated, along with Raja Pervaiz Ashraf, former managing director of Pakistan Electric Power Company (Pepco) Tahir Basharat Cheema, former secretary for ministry of water and power Shahid Rafi, former director Board of Governors Pepco Mohammad Saleem Arif, Malik Mohammad Razi Abbas, and Wazir Ali Bhayo, former Pepco chief Mohammad Ibrahim Majoka and former director HR Hashmat Ali Kazmi.

Talking to the media outside the court, Ashraf said he was happy that his request for dismissal of the case had been approved. He said the PPP had always respected courts, adding that the party “fights its cases in courts and not against them”.


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB declares Hassan, Hussain Nawaz as offenders in Chaudhry Sugar Mills case*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
February 08, 2020

The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Saturday decided to declare former prime minister Nawaz Sharif’s sons, Hassan and Hussain as proclaimed offenders in Chaudhry Sugar Mills case.

According to an anti-corruption spokesperson, the NAB will soon file an appeal in accountability court against Hassan and Hussain Nawaz to declare them responsible. Both sons of Nawaz Sharif remained shareholders in Chaudhry Sugar Mills and didn’t appear before the NAB team for investigation.

Ex-premier Nawaz Sharif and his daughter Maryam Nawaz are out on bail in the Chaudhry Sugar Mills case.

The Sharif family has been accused of using CSM for money-laundering and illegal transfer of its shares.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore court directs NAB to facilitate Jang Group owner's meeting with family as per law*
Rana Bilal
March 14, 2020




Mir Shakilur Rehman was arrested by the anti-corruption watchdog on Thursday when he appeared before NAB in a 34-year-old case. — DawnNewsTV
An accountability court in Lahore on Saturday directed the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) to facilitate the meetings of Jang Group editor-in-chief Mir Shakilur Rehman with his family members according to the law.

Rehman was arrested by the anti-corruption watchdog on Thursday when he appeared before NAB in a 34-year-old case relating to a 54-kanal land allegedly allotted to him in 1986 by then-Punjab chief minister Nawaz Sharif.

The court had on Friday granted NAB 12-day physical remand of Rehman.

on Saturday, Rehman's son Mir Ibrahim Rahman, mother Mrs Khalilur Rehman and wife Shaheena Shakeel filed an application in the court, seeking permission to visit the media mogul on a daily basis.

The application stated that Rehman is "an old and sick person, who needs medicines and other ancillaries for the safety of his health on daily basis". Due to his poor health, the visits by his family on a daily basis are necessary to ensure the provision of medicines, food and other items, it added.

"If the above-said facilities are not allowed to be provided on [a] daily basis to [Rehman] then his health may deteriorate day by day which cannot be tolerable for him. There is [a] serious health risk due to the various ailments," the plea said.

It further added that if the application for Rehman's family members to visit him on a daily basis is not granted, then he "may suffer irreparable loss of his health and life".

Accepting the request, Judge Ameer Muhammad Khan directed the NAB investigation officer to "proceed in accordance with law and SOP on the subject and facilitate the interaction of family members".

On Thursday, Rehman had appeared before a combined investigation team of NAB at its Lahore headquarters at Thokar Niaz Beg and answered its queries for more than two hours.

“As Rehman could not satisfy the NAB team regarding its queries, an arrest warrant was served on him and he was detained in the bureau’s lockup,” an official source had told _Dawn_.



https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1540882&display=popup&ref=plugin


----------



## ghazi52

*Court issues arrest warrant against Nawaz Sharif in Toshakhana case*

The Frontier Post
May 29, 2020

ISLAMABAD: Accountability court on Friday has issued arrest warrant against ex-Prime Minister (PM) Nawaz Sharif and directed former President Asif Ali Zardari to appear on June 11 in Toshakhana reference.

According to details, ex-PM Yousaf Raza Gillani appeared before the court while Nawaz Sharif, who is currently in London for medical treatment, and Asif Zardari have skipped the hearing.

During the proceedings, National Accountability Bureau (NAB) prosecutor has requested the court to issue arrest warrants against Nawaz Sharif, Asif Ali Zardari, Yousaf Raza Gillani and Omni Group Director Abdul Ghani Majeed.

Previously, NAB prosecutor said that Asif Ali Zardari and Nawaz Sharif got cars from Yousaf Raza Gillani through illegal way.

Zardari had only paid 15 percent cost of the cars by using his fake accounts, however, Libya and United Arab Emirates (UAE) also gifted him cars when he was serving as president, he told.

NAB official alleged that Asif Ali Zardari used these cars for his personal work instead of submitting them to Toshakhana.

Nawaz Sharif got car without any application in 2008 when he was not holding any public office, the anti-corruption watchdog’s representative stated.


----------



## ghazi52

*Court summons Shehbaz, Hamza on June 11 for indictment in Ramzan mills case*

The Frontier Post
June 5, 2020


LAHORE: Accountability court on Friday has summoned Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) leaders Shehbaz Sharif and Hamza Shehbaz for indictment in Ramzan Sugar Mills case on June 11.

According to details, judge Amjad Nazir Chaudhry heard the case. 

On April 9, 2019, the court had indicted Hamza and his father Shehbaz Sharif in the same case.

However, both accused had denied the charges against them, and maintained that they had saved Rs2300 billion, assuring that the money was not misused.

The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) prosecutor had submitted complete details of assets of PML-N president Shehbaz Sharif’s family members in the court with an argument that their assets were beyond their known sources of income.

“Billions of rupees were added to the assets of Shehbaz’s family, whereas Hamza couldn’t provide details of the sources of his income,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ramzan Sugar Mills case: Court summons PML-N’s Shehbaz Sharif, Hamza Shehbaz on June 11*

The Frontier Post 
June 6, 2020


LAHORE: An accountability court in Lahore on Saturday summoned former chief minister of Punjab Shehbaz Sharif and his son Hamza Shehbaz in Ramzan Sugar Mills case on June 11.

The court has summoned the father and son duo by issuing a three-page written order.

The accountability court in its order observed that the indictment in the case has been in pending for a long time due to absence of the accused.

The court order said that Hamza Shehbaz, Leader of the Opposition in the Punjab Assembly, could not be produced in the case hearing due to precautionary measures today.

The court ordered the Superintendent Jail and the SSP Headquarters to produce Hamza Shahbaz in the Ramzan Sugar Mills case next hearing on June 11 at any cost.

“In case of non-compliance of the court order, concerned officials have to face legal action,” the court warned.

The court also directed, Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz President Shehbaz Sharif, to appear in person for indictment in the next hearing of the case on June 11.

The NAB has filed a reference accusing former Punjab chief minister Shahbaz Sharif, his son Hamza Shahbaz and others for causing losses to the national exchequer and misusing authority by sanctioning construction of a bridge to facilitate the sugar mills.

NAB officials say Shahbaz Sharif, being chief minister of Punjab, misused his authority by issuing directives for the construction of a 10-kilometer-long drain in Chiniot primarily to benefit the sugar mill owned by his sons. Shahbaz and Hamza have been accused of fraudulently causing a Rs 213 million loss to the national exchequer.


----------



## ghazi52

*Accountability court fixes hearing of cases against former PMs, president Thursday*

The Frontier Post 
June 10, 2020


ISLAMABAD: The accountability court in Islamabad has fixed the hearing of cases against three former prime minister and president on Thursday (tomorrow).

The accountability court summoned former premier and Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz’s (PML-N) senior vice president, Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, in Liquified Natural Gas (LNG) case.

It is noteworthy to mention here that the former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Miftah Ismail, ex-PSO MD Imranul Haq and others are facing charges of corruption over awarding a LNG import contract allegedly at exorbitant rates in 2015, which caused a big loss to the national exchequer.

According to the anti-corruption watchdog, Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, in 2013, had awarded a LNG import and distribution contract to the Elengy Terminal in violation of the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules and relevant laws.

Former prime ministers including PML-N supremo Nawaz Sharif and Pakistan People’s Party (PPP) senior politician Yousaf Raza Gillani have been summoned in the hearing of Toshakhana case.

The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has also summoned former president and PPP vice president Asif Ali Zardari in Toshakhana case tomorrow.

The NAB had filed a reference with the accountability court against the former heads of the state for not depositing luxury vehicles and valuable gifts received from the foreign leaders in the treasury.

NAB sources said that former president Asif Ali Zardari had only paid 15 per cent of the total cost of the vehicles received as gifts through fake accounts.

Zardari had received expensive cars as a gift from Libya and the UAE as president but did not deposit it in the Tosha Khana, the sources added.

Nawaz Sharif and Yousaf Raza Gillani had also received cars as a gift from different foreign leaders as prime ministers and used it themselves instead of depositing them in the treasury.

Owners of Omni Group, Khawaja Anwar Majeed and Khawaja Abdul Ghani Majeed were also nominated as accused in the reference.


----------



## ghazi52

*Toshakhana reference: Court issues non-bailable arrest warrant for Nawaz Sharif*








An accountability court in Islamabad on Thursday issued a non-bailable arrest warrant for PML-N supremo and former prime minister Nawaz Sharif in the Toshakhana reference, reported _Geo News._

Nawaz, former prime minister Yousuf Raza Gilani and former president Asif Ali Zardari were summoned to attend a hearing related to the Toshakhana reference today.

During the hearing, National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Prosecutor Muzaffar Abbasi appealed to the court to issue a non-bailable arrest warrant for Nawaz, saying that since he was abroad, advertisements against the PML-N chief can be published in foreign newspapers.

The prosecutor further informed the court that another co-accused in the case, Anwar Majeed, was incarcerated in Karachi's Malir jail for his alleged involvement in other references.

The hearing today was attended by Gilani and suspect Abdul Majid Ghani, while Zardari's application exempting him from appearing before the court today was accepted.

The court, while exempting Zardari from attending proceedings today, ordered that another notice for appearance be sent to the former president.

According to NAB, Zardari and Nawaz received cars from former prime minister Gilani illegally.

Zardari had paid only 15% of the total cost of the cars through fake accounts, according to NAB. He also received the cars as a gift from Libya and the UAE when he was president and used them for his personal use instead of depositing them in the treasury, alleged NAB.

The anti-graft body further alleged that Abdul Ghani Majeed paid for the vehicles through fake accounts whereas Anwar Majeed made more than Rs20 million through illegal transactions using the Ansari Sugar Mills accounts.

According to reports, Nawaz was not holding any public office in 2008 but was given a vehicle without any justification. NAB says the leaders have been charged with corruption under sub-sections 2, 4, 7 and 12 of Section 9 (A) of the NAB Ordinance.

The Toshakhana (gift depository) gift from any country to the head of the state remains the property of the government unless sold at an open auction. Rules allow officials to retain gifts with a market value of less than Rs10,000 without paying anything.


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad court issues arrest warrants for Zardari in Toshakhana case*
Tahir Naseer
June 30, 2020







Former president Asif Ali Zardari is accused of receiving luxury vehicles and gifts from Toshakhana. — Online/File

An Islamabad accountability court on Tuesday issued bailable arrest warrants for former president and PPP co-chair Asif Ali Zardari in a case that accused him and former premiers Nawaz Sharif and Yousuf Raza Gilani of receiving luxury vehicles and gifts from the Toshakhana.

The court also directed authorities to initiate the procedure to declare Sharif — whose arrest warrants were issued in an earlier hearing — as a proclaimed offender in the case, saying that the former prime minister was not taking part in court proceedings "on purpose".

During the proceedings, Zardari's lawyer Farooq Naek told the court his client had not appeared for the hearing because the former president is "of advanced age" and personally appearing could exposed him to the novel coronavirus. The judge remarked that Zardari would have to appear as it was a criminal case and denied his request for exemption.

Zardari's counsel further argued that issuing arrest warrants would have been appropriate if the former president had no representation in court. Naek said he had appeared on behalf of the PPP co-chairperson, assuring the court that Zardari would appear in a later hearing.

Naek also added that if Zardari appears in person, his supporters will gather at the court which will result in a crowd, putting others at the risk of contracting coronavirus.

The legal representative of the National Accountability Bureau (NAB), Sardar Muzaffar, said it was the administration's job to control a crowd. He pleaded that the court "should not extend any leniency and issue non-bailable arrest warrants".

Muzaffar also pointed out that Gilani had been exempted from court appearances and no one had appeared on his behalf. Gilani's exemption, he argued, should also be withdrawn.

Naek, while addressing the absence of Gilani, said the former prime minister had contracted Covid-19 and had gone into isolation. "Even I had isolated myself because I had come into contact with Gilani," Naek said, and offered to give a statement under oath on Gilani's behalf.

Accountability judge Asghar Ali adjourned the hearing until August 17.

*Toshakhana reference*
According to the NAB reference, filed in March this year, Gilani had been accused of illegally allotting cars to PPP co-chairman Zardari and PML-N supreme leader Nawaz Sharif.

Khawaja Anwar Majeed and Khawaja Abdul Ghani Majeed, owners of the Omni Group, were also nominated as accused in the reference.

The reference states that Zardari and Sharif obtained cars from Toshakhana by paying 15 per cent of the price of the cars. The bureau further alleged that Gilani facilitated Zardari and Nawaz in this regard. He dishonestly and illegally relaxed the procedure for the acceptance and disposal of gifts, issued by the government of Pakistan vide Cabinet Division’s Memorandum No.9/8/2004-TK dated June 25, 2007, which expressly stipulates that vehicles shall not be allowed to be purchased by the recipients and be given to the central pool of care of the Cabinet Division.

Reference further states that Zardari accepted and received the armoured vehicles as gift from the United Arab Emirates (BMW750 Li model 2005, Lexus Jeep model 2007) and from Libya (BMW 760 Li model 2008) in September-October 2008. It was obligated to immediately report and deposit the vehicles with Toshakhana of Cabinet Division but he neither reported the gifted vehicles nor despoiled the same.

The NAB reference alleges that Sharif did not hold any public office in 2008. However, from April to December 2008, without giving any application or request to then prime minister Gilani, dishonestly and illegally obtained relaxation for his benefits of the procedure for the vide Cabinet Division’s above said Memorandum which expressly stipulate that vehicles shall not be allowed to be purchased by the recipients and be given to the Central Pool of cars of the Cabinet Division.

“Nawaz Sharif knowingly and with dishonest intention obtained illegal favour in connivance with the then prime minister Yousaf Raza Gilani by obtaining the relaxation of said procedure for the acceptance and disposal of gifts,” reference states.


----------



## ghazi52

*Park Lane case: Court decides to indict Asif Ali Zardari on July 6*

The Frontier Post 
July 4, 2020


ISLAMABAD: Accountability court has decided to indict former president Asif Ali Zardari in Park Lane case on July 06.

The court has decided to frame charges against Co-chairman of Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) via the video link at hospital or his residence in case of his ill health.

Registrar of the accountability court has wrote a letter to the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Karachi for finalization of arrangements for Zardari’s indictment.

The court has directed NAB Karachi to ensure presence of the PPP leader on the video link at his home or hospital in case of his ill health.

The court has also directed NAB to ensure presence of other accused along with Zardari and take all necessary steps for their indictment.

The court in its letter said that the NAB Karachi should made arrangements for indictment of Anwar Majeed, Farooq Abdullah and other accused.

The court also directed NAB Karachi to nominate its representatives for identification of the accused adding that charges will be framed against all accused on July 06 at 9:30 in the morning.

In an earlier hearing the court had deferred indictment of Asif Ali Zardari in Park Lane case.

Zardari’s counsel had submitted an application seeking exemption of his client from the court appearance due to ailment and the Covid-19 situation in the country.

The court had accepted exemption pleas of Asif Zardari, his sister Faryal Talpur in money laundering and Park Lane case and postponed the proceedings till July 17.

Park Lane case

Zardari, his sister Faryal Talpur and other accused face charges of corruption through fake bank accounts and embezzlement in the financial facility for Park Lane Private Limited and Parthenon (Pvt) Limited.

According to anti-graft watchdog, Asif Ali Zardari was allegedly running a fake front company by the name of Parathon as a shareholder in Park Lane properties.

A loan worth Rs 1.5 billion was taken from a bank and transferred to the company’s account in a private bank.


----------



## ghazi52

*Zardari to be indicted in another case on Aug 4*

Lawyer seeks dismissal of Park Lane reference against PPP co-chairman

July 15, 2020







It pertains to the alleged illegal awarding of contracts to private contractors for the water scheme. 


ISLAMABAD: An accountability court in Islamabad on Tuesday decided to indict PPP co-chairman and former president Asif Ali Zardari in the Thatta water supply reference on August 4.

The reference is part of the fake accounts and money laundering case filed by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) against the PPP leader.

It pertains to the alleged illegal awarding of contracts to private contractors for the water scheme.

Earlier, Zardari’s lawyer Farooq H Naek sought the dismissal of the Park Lane reference against his client.

He argued that the case was related to two companies including Parthenon Pvt and Park Lane according to NAB documents.

The Park Lane property was mortgaged against the loan taken by Parthenon, he added.

A private bank, he added, had filed a case for recovery of the loan over non-payment.

Naek pleaded that NAB had filed a supplementary reference against Zardari on November 12, 2019. He said the default was committed by Parthenon and not by his client.

He said the registrar of any company would be responsible of default in accordance with the Company Ordinance, 1984.

Zardari's lawyer further said there was no banking complaint in the case. He contended that NAB was not authorised to move a reference for defaulting bank loans and the matter fell under the jurisdiction of the State Bank.

He said the no one had been named as accused from the banks in the NAB reference.

The NAB, he said, had accused Zardari of influencing the bank as the president of Pakistan.

“Zardari was not the director of the Park Lane company in accordance with NAB's own documents when the loan was taken,” he said.

He further argued that the NAB law did not apply in the case.

NAB prosecutor Sardar Muzaffar Abbasi said the whole management of Parthenon belonged to Park Lane, adding that the company did not even have its own office address.

He added that the company had not carried out any work except taking loans, and the money was detected in fake accounts.

“This was a white collar crime,” he added.

Naek said Zardari had resigned from Park Lane as its director in 2009 before taking the oath of the president’s office.

“My client was not a director of Park Lane when Parthenon took the loan.”


----------



## ghazi52

*NAB files supplementary reference against Abbasi in LNG case*


‘National exchequer suffered losses worth Rs21b due to award of contract’

Zaigham Naqvi
August 06, 2020






NAB filed a supplementary reference against 15 accused including former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi in a LNG import case. 


ISLAMABAD: The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Thursday filed a supplementary reference against 15 accused including former prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi in a case related to the award of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) import contract.

The reference filed in the registrar office nominated former premier Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, his son Abdullah Khaqan Abbasi, ex-SSGC board chairman Miftah Ismail, former PSO chairman Sheikh Imranul Haq, former chairman PQA Agha Jan Akhtar, former OGRA chairman Saeed Ahmed Khan, former member OGRA Aamir Naseem, OGRA Chairperson Uzma Adil Khan, former PSO MD Shahid M Islam, Engro Corporation Limited Director Abdul Samad Dawood, SSGCL MD Muhammad Amin, Shahid Khaqan Abbasi’s airlines MD Chaudhry Aslam and others.

Aslam had been nominated as accused for keeping and transferring the alleged laundered money in the airlines’ accounts.

The NAB adopted the stance in the reference that the airlines’ accounts had been used for kickbacks and laundered money from which the amounts were transferred to Abdullah Khaqan Abbasi and others accounts.

It further said that Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and other accused had misused their public offices and authority by “illegally” awarding the LNG contract.

According to the anti-corruption watchdog, the accused had caused a loss of Rs14 billion by awarding the contract to a private company, while the national exchequer suffered total losses worth Rs21 billion, which in the next 10 years would reach Rs47 billion. According to NAB, Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and other accused had also been involved in corruption and money laundering. 

The reference after being scrutinised in the registrar office of the accountability court will be sent through the administrative judge to the accountability court for hearing.

Meanwhile, the accountability court deferred the hearing of LNG case due to non-availability of the judge. Abbasi and other co-accused appeared before the court and marked their presence.

The hearing of the case was adjourned without any proceedings until September 7 as the judge was on leave.
Abbasi was arrested in connection with the case in July 2019.

He had been accused of awarding a 15-year contract for a terminal against the rules when he was the petroleum minister in former premier Nawaz Sharif’s cabinet. The case was closed by NAB in 2016 but then reopened in 2018.


----------



## Javed Aslam

We have got to clean Pakistan. We need to reform our constitution and legal system as soon as possible. We urgently need to train our judges in accordance with the professional code of conduct internationally followed. As well as that we must heavily but immediately regularise lawyers/advocates and enhance their current standards of conduct and licensing without delay. We must overhaul our police and prosecution services to attain international recognition and standards. Nonetheless likewise all other professional i.e engineers, doctors etc etc our judges, lawyers, police and prosecutors need to be taught knowledge, techniques and practices of international recognition and standards.

Unfortunately, Pakistan is such a corrupt country where however we have so called politicians who are in fact agents of our own foes. Those politicians are NOT watching Pakistan's national interest at all. So why should we keep them in business? In terms of the solution, from now on we have got to introduce and promote 'Pakistan's national interest' right from the top to the bottom - all the way to the grassroots of the common Pakistanis. But most of all, we must get rid of aforesaid political characters and completely transform this really outdated, filthy and very expensive political system we are following in the name of democracy. 

Being a jurist, a professional lawyer and a researcher I know that administration and delivery of justice is a science just like the administration of medicines. Because little knowledge is a dangerous thing, therefore if the right medicine is not administered in the right way at the right time then the treatment does not become effective - instead the patient becomes very ill and faces some life threatening and fatal consequences. Similarly, if justice is not administered properly then that breaks the society in pieces and leads the state to failure. Obviously, that also has a knock on effect on the defence. On the other hand, by virtue of a skillful and wiser administration of justice, crime can be controlled in the society. Which would make the country a safer place and maintain the rule of law in general.

Lets be honest our legal system (from lawyers to judiciary and police to prosecution) totally lacks basic knowledge, legal ethics and professionalism.

Unfortunately, there is no sense of administration of justice whatsoever in Pakistani judges, lawyers, police, prosecution and NAB. Therefore no matter how much effort we are putting in our defence, our country is helplessly going into a declining state day by day.

In terms of the solution, I have got a comprehensive plan for a proper administration of justice and accountability in Pakistan. Whereby corrupt mafias can be prosecuted, forced to return the looted money and sent to jails for years and years to set an example for others.

I am B.A; LL.B. Subsequently I have completed my research course entitled as PGC - in - Law from Staffordshire University, England. I practice as a lawyer in England whilst my specializations are as follows:-

Civil Law and Debt Recovery through assets and bankruptcy Orders; Administration and Delivery of Law & Justice; Criminal Justice and Public Prosecution Service; Judicial Reforms and Public Service Sector; Company, Finance & Banking Law.

I was born in Pakistan and had my early education there. Moving away from my motherland made me realize that my roots were in Pakistan and that has helped me in discovering a true Pakistani within myself.

Therefore, I am really really passionate to serve Pakistan and her people. I strongly believe that Pakistan deserves a better place in the international community. As well as that, the common people of Pakistan deserve a better life.

In short, I am not looking for money or a personal gain at all. If I am given an opportunity, I am ready to serve my country. I am determined to turn the table around for the corrupts/enemies of Pakistan and send them to hell!!!

As my biggest ambition is to establish the rule of law and bring about a rigid accountability mechanism to tackle the corrupt mafias in Pakistan. Definitely, I would do my utmost in making Pakistan a stronger, safer and better country and probably I would serve my motherland free of charge.

I really want to see a rigid mechanism of accountability enforced across the board in Pakistan whereby corrupt mafias can be successfully prosecuted in order to be forced to return the looted money and be sent to jails for years and years to set an example for others!

I would be absolutely pleased to offer my services for my own country. As such, I can be contacted by telephone or WhatsApp on (0044) 7799962613; 07448205640 or via email: ja.legal.advice@gmail.com

Thanks, Javed Aslam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An accountability court on Thursday issued non-bailable arrest warrants for PML-N President Shehbaz Sharif’s son Suleman Shehbaz, in a money laundering reference.

The court has ordered authorities to arrest Suleman and present himself before the court at the next hearing of the reference. The court also asked authorities to submit a report in this regard at the next hearing. 

Earlier in June, the National Accountability Bureau said it will contact the National Crime Agency in UK and Interpol to bring back Suleman from London in its ongoing investigation into money laundering charges.

According to a spokesperson of the Bureau, Suleman's non-bailable arrest warrants had been issued on the money laundering charges. “The Lahore High Court has declared Suleman Shehbaz a fugitive in the money laundering case against the Sharif family,” he had said.

In April last year, the PTI leadership and NAB had alleged that Hamza Shehbaz and Suleman, who is currently in London, are involved in laundering money worth Rs85 billion.
https://nation.com.pk/27-Aug-2020/nab-reference-on-illegal-recruitments-in-pia-adjourned
Suleman had rejected the charges as baseless and frivolous allegations by the PTI government and said Prime Minister Imran Khan has questions to answer about his own “unexplained assets worth Rs4 billion".


----------



## ghazi52

*Verdicts on Zardari’s petitions postponed till Sept 23*


The Frontier Post
September 18, 2020


ISLAMABAD (APP): An Accountability Court (AC) on Friday postponed its verdicts till September 23, on petitions of former president Asif Ali Zardari seeking dismissal of supplementary references pertaining to mega money laundering, Thatha Water Supply and Park Lane Company.

Accountability Court (AC) -II Judge Azam Khan on Thursday had reserved its judgment on petitions of former president Asif Ali Zardari after listening arguments from both sides at large.

This day, the court postponed the announcement of its decisions in above matter till September 23.

Meanwhile, Accountability Court-I adjourned hearing of corruption reference against Pakistan People Psrty’s Senator Robina Khalid and others pertaining to corruption in Lok Virsa funds.

The hearing of the case was adjourned till October 19, due to the leave of Accountability Court-I Judge Muhammad Bashir.


----------



## ghazi52

*Court orders to post adverts summoning Nawaz*

Accountability judge gives PML-N supremo 30 days to appear in court


Our Correspondent
October 10, 2020







Former prime minister Nawaz Sharif. PHOTO: EXPRESS


*ISLAMABAD: *An accountability court in Islamabad on Saturday ordered to post advertisements for the summoning of PML-N supremo Nawaz Sharif in the illegal land allotment case. 

“An advertisement should also be posted outside his [Nawaz's] Avenfield apartment,” the accountability court judge added.

As per the court order, non-bailable arrest warrants had been issued against Nawaz, however since the accused was not present at his address in Pakistan, an advertisement should be posted outside his Avenfield residence with the help of Pakistan High Commission in London.

The order further stated that Nawaz should appear before the court within 30-days of the advertisements being posted and he fails to do so, he would be declared an absconder. 

It has been written in the court order that the accused Nawaz Sharif should appear in the court within 30 days from the posting of the advertisement, and if he fails to do so he will be declared a fugitive and an absconder.

The court also directed the Foreign Office to submit a report on the implementation of the order against PML-N chief in London on October 15.

The IHC has also summoned Nawaz through an advertisement on November 24. Absence despite an ad-hoc summon will be declared an offence under section 87 of the Criminal Code.

In June, the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Lahore filed a reference in the accountability court against the former prime minister in the illegal plot allotment case.

The reference against Nawaz and those accused in the case comprises two volumes and includes 21 witnesses.


----------



## ghazi52

*Court issues nonbail arrest warrants against two accused in LNG case*

The Frontier Post
/ December 21, 2020


ISLAMABAD (APP): An Accountability Court (AC) on Monday issued non-bailable arrest warrants against two foreigner accused in LNG reference for their continuous disappearance.

AC-II Judge Azam Khan conducted hearing on graft case filed by NAB.

During the course of proceeding, the NAB investigation officer presented the implementation report to the court regarding the summon notices and arrest warrants for two foreigner consultants.


The NAB IO told the court that the notices had been served to the accused through Pakistan High Commission in United Kingdom but they were not appearing deliberately.

At this, the court issued non bailable arrest warrants against the accused including Shana Sadiq and Flip Natman.

The two accused were named by the NAB reference for giving consultation on LNG agreement on basis of dishonesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Court to indict Gilani on Jan 12*

The Frontier Post
December 21, 2020

ISLAMABAD (APP): An Accountability Court (AC) on Monday fixed January 12 to indict former prime minister Yousaf Raza Gilani and others in a reference pertaining to illegal award of advertisement campaign contract to a private firm.

AC-II Judge Azam Khan conducted hearing on graft reference filed by NAB. Yousaf Raza Gilani and others accused appeared before the judge and marked their attendances.

However, co-accused didn’t appear before the court at this the judge fixed another date for indictment.

The court directed all accused to ensure their attendances on next hearing and adjourned the case till January 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ahsan Iqbal indicted in graft case*

The Frontier Post
December 22, 2020


ISLAMABAD (APP): An Accountability Court (AC) on Tuesday finally indicted PML-N’s leader Ahsan Iqbal and others in Narowal Sports City Complex reference.

However, the accused denied all the charges against them.

To this, the court asked the prosecution to present its evidence against the named people in graft case. The accused who had been indicted include former minister Ahsan Iqbal, ex-director general Pakistan Sports Complex Akhter Nawaz Ganjera, Sarfaraz Rasool, Asif Sheikh and private contractor Muhammad Ahmed.
AC-III Judge Syed Asghar Ali conducted hearing on the graft reference against above accused filed by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB).

The accused including Ahsan Iqbal appeared before the court.

At the outset of hearing, the judge read out the charge sheet in presence of the accused.

At this, Ahsan Iqbal objected over the indictment and adopted the stance that first the court should view that whether the case was maintainable or not.

The judge observed that if the defence had any objection they could move petition or talk through his lawyer.

After this, the court framed charges against the accused and adjourned the hearing till January 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*‘ECC approves grant for 30 Accountability Courts’*

The Frontier Post
January 8, 2021




ISLAMABAD (APP): Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) has approved a supplementary grant of Rs. 400.20 million for the establishment of 30 new Accountability Courts out of planned 120 Accountability Courts.

According to the spokesperson, the Ministry of Law and Justice has planned the establishment of 120 Accountability Courts (as per the direction of the Supreme Court of Pakistan) in phases.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

*Court testifies another witness against Zardari in Toshakhan case*

The Frontier Post 
January 13, 2021


ISLAMABAD (APP): Accountability Court (AC) on Wednesday testified another witness in toshakhana reference against former president Asif Ali Zardari and ex-prime minister Yousaf Raza Gilani.

AC-III Judge Syed Asghar Ali heard the graft reference filed by National Accountability Bureau (NAB) against Asif Zardari, Yousaf Raza Gilani and others. During the hearing, the court noted that Zardari’s lawyer Farouk H. Naek was not available this day for cross examination of witness. The court asked the prosecution to record the statement of another witness. Deputy Prosecutor General NAB Sardar Muzaffar Abbasi said that the statements of our nine witnesses had been recorded and 2 of them had been cross-examined yet.

NAB prosecutor said that our witness Tahir Gulshan was present in court to this judge recorded the statement of NAB witness. The hearing of the case then adjourned till January 21.

Meanwhile, the AC-I adjourned hearing till January 27, in a graft reference against former finance minister pertaining to assets beyond known sources of income. The hearing was adjourned without proceeding due the leave of AC-I Judge Muhammad Bashir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahid Khaqan appears before accountability court today*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


January 19, 2021


Former prime minister and Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) senior leader Shahid Khaqan Abbasi said the incumbent government will be toppled through the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP).

The erstwhile premier talked to media before appearing in an accountability court in the LNG case and said all flaws in Pakistan need to be revealed in front of all. Broadsheet issue consists of people who took commission, and many individuals are involved in it.

On the other hand, the LNG case was adjourned till January 26 without any proceedings today. The hearing was adjourned owing to Judge Azam Khan’s leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Court adjourns reference against Zardari*

The Frontier Post
March 8, 2021

ISLAMABAD (APP): An Accountability Court (AC) on Monday adjourned hearing till March 15, on Thatha Water Supply Scheme reference against former president Asif Ali Zardari and others.

AC-II Judge Muhammad Azam Khan adjourned hearing of the reference connected with fake accounts scam without further proceeding due to the lawyers’ strike.

The court also granted one-day exemption from hearing to Asif Ali Zardari, Abdul Ghani Majeed and Nadeem Bhutto on their lawyers request.

National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Prosecutor Irfan Bhola and a prosecution witness also appeared before the court.

Meanwhile, an employee of Asif Ali Zardari associated with Zardari House Islamabad Amjad Ikhlaq approached Islamabad High Court (IHC) challenging the NAB’s call up notice through his lawyer Farouk H. Naek.

The petitioner had stated that he had no connection with any transaction of fake bank accounts and the NAB call up notice for March 12, was baseless.

Previously, the notice was served to him for February 17, but he sought time from NAB due to sickness.

However, he was again served call up notice for March 12. The petition prayed the court to stop NAB action against him and grant him post arrest bail in the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Court adjourns Shehbaz family assets case till May 18*


The court ordered NAB witnesses to ensure their presence on the next date of hearing.
APP 
04 May 2021


LAHORE: An accountability court Tuesday adjourned hearing of assets beyond means and money laundering case against the Shehbaz Sharif family till May 18.

Duty Judge Sheikh Sajjad Ahmad conducted the case proceedings, wherein Leader of the Opposition in Punjab Assembly Hamza Shehbaz appeared and got his attendance marked.

However, Leader of the Opposition in National Assembly Shehbaz Sharif did not appear. A counsel for him submitted an application for exemption from personal appearance in the wake of rising coronavirus cases. The court granted one-time exemption while allowing the application. The court directed Shehbaz Sharif to ensure his presence on the next date of hearing, May 18.

The court also ordered the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) witnesses to ensure their presence on the next date of hearing.

The Lahore High Court (LHC) had granted bail to Shehbaz Sharif and Hamza Shehbaz in the case. NAB had nominated 16 persons as accused in the case. However, only 10, out of 16, had been indicted yet. Besides Shehbaz Sharif, Hamza Shehbaz, Javeria Ali, Fazl Dad Abbasi, Rashid Karamat, Muhammad Usman, Masroor Anwar, Nisar Ahmad, Shoaib Qamar and Qasim Qayyum had been indicted in the case. However, Suleman Shehbaz, Nusrat Shehbaz, Rabia Imran, Syed Muhammad Tahir Naqvi, Haroon Yousafzai and another could not be indicted due to their absence from court proceedings.

In a reference, comprising 55 volumes, the Bureau alleged that the Shehbaz Sharif family committed massive money laundering of Rs 7 billion.

Yasir Mushtaq, Mushtaq Ahmad, Shahid Rafique and Aftab have been declared approvers in the reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Court adjourns fake accounts reference*


The court adjourned hearing without further proceeding due to the absence of NAB investigation officer and prosecutor.

APP
17 May 2021

ISLAMABAD: An Accountability Court (AC) on Monday adjourned hearing on cases pertaining to fake accounts and a private company B4U.

AC-I Judge Muhammad Bashir heard the case lodged by National Accountability Bureau NAB). The court adjourned hearing without further proceeding due to the absence of NAB investigation officer and prosecutor.

The court heard the separate cases against asset freezing of a co-accused Naheed Manzor and a private company B4U. The NAB had requested the court to freeze the assets of Chaudhary Adam Amin, the owner of B4U company. He was accused of looting the public on the name of investment.

Meanwhile, AC-III Judge Syed Asghar Ali adjourned hearing till June 1, against Omni Group's Abdul Ghani Majeed in reference pertaining to embezzlement in funds of sugar cane growers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

We need Military ACCs (Anti-corruption courts) where corrupts who commit heinous acts of corruption against the nation can be fast tracked for hanging or the firing squad. Pakistan has no place for corruption and it needs to be stamped out with a iron fist and taken with Chinese seriousness. The threat of the firing squad or noose will make them think twice. Any companies and nations who bribe or corrupt our people should be blacklisted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

khansaheeb said:


> We need Military ACCs (Anti-corruption courts where corrupts who commit heinous acts of corruption against the nation can be fast tracked for changing or the firing squad. Pakistan has no place for corruption and it needs to be stamped out with a iron fist and taken with Chinese seriousness. The threat of the firing squad or noose will make them think twice. Any companies and nations who bribe or corrupt our people should be blacklisted.


The courts themselves have been infiltrated at the highest level by corruption loyalists. 

A purge with extreme prejudice is in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Saaf Pani Company’s reference.
*

A duty judge of an accountability court on Friday issued a fresh direction to the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) to submit details of the assets owned by Leader of Opposition in National Assembly Shehbaz Sharif’s daughter Rabia and son-in-law Imran Ali Yousaf as they had been declared absconders in the Punjab Saaf Pani Company’s reference.

In the previous hearing, the investigating officer of NAB was directed to initiate proceedings under Section 88 of CrPC against the absconders and also submit details of their moveable and immoveable assets for the attachment accordingly.

However, NAB failed to submit the record on Friday and the duty judge adjourned the hearing till June 19 with a direction to the IO to submit the required record.

Former chairman Raja Qamarul Islam, also a former MPA of the PML-N, former chief executive officer of the company Waseem Ajmal and other suspects appeared before the court.

NAB alleged that Islam, being chairman of the company, was involved in awarding contracts of 84 water filtration plants at higher prices. It said the suspect had got the contracts of 102 plants approved from the company’s board of directors and committed forgery in documents.

The bureau accused Ajmal of violating procurement rules and permitting the installation of the water filtration plants in Dunyapur tehsil beyond the scope of the project.

Both Islam and Ajmal were arrested by NAB in June 2018 and were released on bail granted by the Lahore High Court on Jan 30, 2019.

Islam said NAB had arrested him a day after he was awarded ticket by the PML-N for 2018 general election against former interior minister Ch Nisar Ali Khan, the disgruntled leader of the party, from NA-59, Rawalpindi.


_Published in Dawn, May 22nd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*AC to indict Sindh CM on July 28 in Nooriabad power plant reference*










ISLAMABAD: The Accountability Court (AC) Islamabad on Wednesday fixed July 28 as the date for indicting Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah and other accused in Nooriabad power Plant reference.

Murad Ali Shah could not be indicted on Wednesday as Judge Asghar Ali deferred the matter. The judge ordered all the accused to be present on July 29 for the indictment. Sindh chief minister also attended the hearing.

Later, talking to media outside the court, Murad Ali Shah refused to step down, saying he will remain the CM so long as he enjoyed the trust of Pakistan People’s Party (PPP) leadership and party members of the Sindh Assembly.

Murad said the provincial government had with it details of assets of the departments tasked with the accountability of politicians. “Even PPP Chairman Bilawal Bhutto Zardari has said assets of those holding others accountable will also be checked,” he added.

He regretted that the opposition had again started creating problems. Expressing surprise at the conduct of the opposition on the fourth day of the budget session, the CM said, “What happened in the Sindh Assembly (SA) was unfortunate.” He said opposition members of the assembly even did not spare the assembly staff.

Murad said in his opinion TikToker Hareem Shah’s marriage was doing rounds on social media, and not in the provincial assembly, as was being commonly understood. He told the media that he could not be indicted even today due to some legal issues.

Sindh chief minister said that members of the SA belonging to the opposition created lot of uproar during the budget speech. “They (the opposition) did not move a single cut motion,” he said, and added perhaps this was because of the fact that they did not have any objection to the budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

